# Feburary Throwdown UPDATED WITH PRIZES



## bmudd14474 (Feb 1, 2012)

Without further delay I am happy to announce the theme for this months throwdown.


​
*Appetizers​*
There are no limitations of what you can do. For this Throwdown it *DOES NOT* need to be smoked. 

The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.



Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on Feb 29 2012. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]

Code Word: Snacks

Best of luck to everyone.


We have 2 prize packages this month. 

First TJohnson of A-Maze-N Products has given a A-Maze-N Smoker package 

Second Lisa B of Vacuum Sealer Unlimited has offered a package where the winner can choose 2-100 count packs of sealer bags. 

Thanks to both of them for the great packages.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 1, 2012)

I will update this thread with the prizes in the next couple of days. Now since the superbowl is this weekend I know we will have lots of great entries.

Good luck.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2012)

Good deal.... How about locking this on the top of the front page....   Dave


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Good deal.... How about locking this on the top of the front page....   Dave


----------



## billdawg (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, not having to be smoked really opens the doors on the appetizers for this throwdown! This should be interesting....


----------



## miamirick (Feb 2, 2012)

Not smoked???   Blasphemy!


----------



## roller (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2012)

Should be more entries with the broader range of items to chose from...JJ


----------



## eman (Feb 2, 2012)

miamirick said:


> Not smoked???   Blasphemy!


X2


----------



## whittling chip (Feb 2, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Should be more entries with the broader range of items to chose from...JJ


X2


----------



## bratrules (Feb 2, 2012)

sounds like a fun one!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 2, 2012)

You can smoke it if you want but I chose to add that in case someone has something that you cant smoke that they would like to enter.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mine will be smoked. Otherwise it's just not right. This is SMF and I will stand by the S !!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> You can smoke it if you want but I chose to add that in case someone has something that you cant smoke that they would like to enter.


The only thing that I can't Smoke is stuff that Runs Away before you can get the RUB on them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2012)

JJ doing the Barbara Walters thing with the deer now?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## luv2eat (Feb 3, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The only thing that I can't Smoke is stuff that Runs Away before you can get the RUB on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 So shoot it... take it from field to table :)  Then again, that might be smoking it twice...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 3, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> Mine will be smoked. Otherwise it's just not right. This is SMF and I will stand by the S !!!!


Rule #1 was changed!! It must be the end of the world this year!  We need a sister-site, www.smokingisoptionalmeatforums.com !


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 3, 2012)

You may be on to something there. Lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

Might be a PITA lining up prizes, but you could always have a Smoked and Non-Smoked catagory like the Sausage thing back in Oct...Just a thought...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2012)

Brian, evening.....  I personally like the no smoke throwdown.... we have lots of new folks that are learning to smoke.... They may be GREAT cooks/chefs and have some KILLER appetizers that we would enjoy.... sometimes a guy/gal just can't fire up the smoker.....

You did good my friend......

Now, the rest of you can call me, "*FLY IN THE OINTMENT DAVE"...... *I've been called worse, and will probably be called worse than that again......

The humble guardian of, "he who makes the rules"....


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 5, 2012)

Being from the Northwest like Dave, every once in a while(November-August) You can't fire the smoker up without military grade tents and reinforced tie downs with highway concrete barriers to keep things from blowing away. To fire up the smoker is sometimes just not possible. I appreciate a throwdown that opens up to the 'we dont live where the sun shines'.  I agree with Dave and Brian.....thanks.


DaveOmak said:


> Brian, evening.....  I personally like the no smoke throwdown.... we have lots of new folks that are learning to smoke.... They may be GREAT cooks/chefs and have some KILLER appetizers that we would enjoy.... sometimes a guy/gal just can't fire up the smoker.....
> 
> You did good my friend......
> 
> ...


----------



## moikel (Feb 7, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Brian, evening.....  I personally like the no smoke throwdown.... we have lots of new folks that are learning to smoke.... They may be GREAT cooks/chefs and have some KILLER appetizers that we would enjoy.... sometimes a guy/gal just can't fire up the smoker.....
> 
> You did good my friend......
> 
> ...


Im with you & Chef JJ it will yield a bigger range of food. A lot of that finger food/appetizers is better grilled over charcoal & cooked fast.Served hot or cold broadens it too. There s some very clever cooks turning out photogenic plates on this forum, its going to be tough to field!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the no smoke rule for this one, We are primarily a site about smoking stuff, but also about good eats.

Dave O made me do it..........


----------



## big twig (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in it to win it! This should be a very creative and fun one! Can't wait to see the prize list. Good luck everybody!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> I like the no smoke rule for this one, We are primarily a site about smoking stuff, but also about good eats.
> 
> Dave O made me do it..........


It's going to be a tough one for the judges! 

I will most definitely win with my great idea for an appetizer! Beer! I win.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 12, 2012)

I updated the first thread to include the prize packages. Good luck all.


----------



## moikel (Feb 13, 2012)

Just so Im clear from way down here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





an appetizer is what we would call finger food ,round the room on a big plate,pick it up 2 bites sort of thing? Tapas sort of. Appetizer isnt a word that gets used a lot down here ,we call cookies biscuits,biscuits scones etc.Just want to be sure that Im on the same page if I do get it together & enter. Thanks MICK


----------



## duanes (Feb 13, 2012)

You are correct, Apetizer=Finger Food, one or two bites worth for each.  Unless your me and then a 12" brisket sandwich is an apetizer!!!


----------



## plj (Feb 13, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> It's going to be a tough one for the judges!
> 
> I will most definitely win with my great idea for an appetizer! Beer! I win.


LOL, ok, you got my vote!  (nice qview too!)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 27, 2012)

2 days left guys. Lets get all the entries in.


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> It's going to be a tough one for the judges!
> 
> I will most definitely win with my great idea for an appetizer! Beer! I win.


Sorry Beer is disqualified for not having the word snacks in the picture!  You will have to drink the evidence and start over.


----------



## big casino (Feb 27, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Just so Im clear from way down here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the word h'orderves help any?


----------



## moikel (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> Does the word h'orderves help any?


It does ,we just speak a rather different version of English down here. They get called finger food ,canapes ,h'orderves or as my father used to call them horse's doovers.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 27, 2012)

Quote:


eman said:


> Sorry Beer is disqualified for not having the word snacks in the picture!  You will have to drink the evidence and start over.









Thanks for looking out for me! I had to do it all over again!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok folks there are a few hours left to get the entries in. Good Luck


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm excited about my first throwdown, when do you usually get the voting thread up so we can see everyone's awesome entries?


----------



## moikel (Feb 29, 2012)

Went fishing in Colarado once dont remember that beer.Nice graphics.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's actually a California beer, Moikel.

One of my favorite beers of CO is the Maharaja from Avery Brewing in Boulder, it's 10.24%! and tastes smooth as heck. Great stuff.. It's seasonal and I just found out about it like 3 weeks ago. It's dangerous.

Can't wait to see all of the appetizers, such a broad and exciting theme! Most of us would rather live off appetizers!


Moikel said:


> Went fishing in Colarado once dont remember that beer.Nice graphics.




Where'd you go fishing? You coming up again? I'll guide you out for free. Give me a shout.


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2012)

I was in Aspen visiting friends 2004 ,they were skiing ,I had to fill in daytime so I got a guide went fishing. I had never been anywhere that cold.Aspen not really my thing, locals were nice but the  tourists ...!

I dont want to get
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  grief but while we wait in different time zones to see what people have come up with this is a photo of a barramundi one of 150 we caught last trip to Coburg Peninsula 500 fish total between 8 guys best barra 105cm.Casting at snags with all sorts of lures including a lot of American tackle.They will take a fly.This guy was only 60cm.Great beer drinking country.I have the magazine article that our fearless leader got published.Let me know if it interest
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
s you by pm & I will send it to you. We are going again October


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Todd and Lisa for putting up the prizes for the Feb throwdown. Looks like a great turnout. Hope all the members, old and new take the time to vote.


----------

